# Questions diverses à propos de l'eMac et du mot de passe.



## sylvain F (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un emac et je voudrais complètement réinstaller puma (et installer jaguar par la suite). Le gros problème, c'est que la personne qui m'a vendue l'eMac l'a acheté dans un lot. Cet eMac m'est parvenu alors que rien n'y à était effacé (adresses mail, photo, dossiers, musiques...) Je ne possède pas le mot de passe administrateur. J'ai laisser un message au vendeur et je le rappellerais ce soir. Il me semble avoir vu un moyen de changer le MDP  en appuyant sur pomme et S au démarrage, mais je ne sais pas comment.

Je vous remercie de votre réponse à l'avance. 
Cordialement, Sylvain.


----------



## fanougym (8 Janvier 2012)

Si tu as les CD d'installation, démarre dessus, touche C enfoncée, et tu auras accès à un menu pour modifier le mot de passe.

Sinon, formatage complet de la machine et réinstallation de l'OS...


----------



## sylvain F (8 Janvier 2012)

Je n'ai pas le cd, comment faire pour formater et réinstaller l'os? Sans le cd?

J'essaye de faire la mise à jour vers 10.2.8 mais dans le cadre "autorisation"; l'ordi écrit "18". et ne me laisse aucun autres choix.


----------



## Jean-marie B (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,



> Je n'ai pas le cd, comment faire pour formater et réinstaller l'os? Sans le cd?
> 
> J'essaye de faire la mise à jour vers 10.2.8 mais dans le cadre "autorisation"; l'ordi écrit "18". et ne me laisse aucun autres choix.




Sans les CD, et sans mot de passe administrateur : pas de solution

jm


----------



## sylvain F (8 Janvier 2012)

j'ai le mot de passe admin maintenant!!!!
Comment faire pour tout réinstaller, et installer jaguar par la même occasion.
Il y a une version entre 10.1.5 et 10.2.8 susceptible d'êtres installer sur mon eMac?


----------



## Jean-marie B (8 Janvier 2012)

Faire les mises à jour : Oui
Tout réinstaller : Non

Il faut désinstaller  les applications que tu ne veux pas.
Effacer les anciens documents, etc...
En bref nettoyer ton Emac
jm


----------



## sylvain F (8 Janvier 2012)

Je suis novice, comment faire tout cela?


----------



## Jean-marie B (8 Janvier 2012)

Si tu es novice,
Ne fait pas cela toi même, ou attend des réponses de spécialistes qui connaissent bien Puma.

jm


----------



## Powerdom (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 
Et bienvenue sur les forums de macgé. Si je suis bien vous ne possédez pas les cd d'installation ni de jaguar, ni de puma ?

Pour le moment vous pouvez supprimer à la main par glissé déposé dans la corbeille tout ce que vous ne voulez pas. 
Sur Mac la touche retour arrière supprime un peu l'équivalent de la touche suppr de windows. Pour le carnet d'adresse par exemple. 
Commencez doucement et revenez sur ce fil


----------



## sylvain F (8 Janvier 2012)

J'ai un énorme problème!
J'ai éteint l'eMac tout à l'heure, et en le rallumant, il affiche un écran bleu interminable!
Que faire!


----------



## Invité (8 Janvier 2012)

Ben visiblement t'as mis à la poubelle un truc qui sert au boot !
Tu peux essayer de contrer en démarrant avec la touche "shift" (majuscules non bloquées) appuyée dès le "boing" et pendant au moins une dizaine de secondes.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Janvier 2012)

En même temps l'emac.... J'espère que vous ne l'avez pas payé trop cher


----------



## boninmi (9 Janvier 2012)

sylvain F a dit:


> J'ai un énorme problème!
> J'ai éteint l'eMac tout à l'heure, et en le rallumant, il affiche un écran bleu interminable!
> Que faire!


Essaie de te procurer d'occasion les CD système *version universelle noire* (pas les gris, liés à la machine) pour pouvoir démarrer dessus (touche C enfoncée) et si nécessaire, réinstaller un système propre. Avant cela tente les manipulations conseillée sur le site Apple dans ce cas, en particulier les reset PRAM et/ou PMU (faire la recherche sur le site Apple pour la manipulation précise). Déjà essaie de tout débrancher (prises secteur) et de tenter de redémarrer, ça suffit parfois. Pour le système toute version jusqu'à la 10.5 incluse peut convenir:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_X#Versions_principales

néanmoins il faut tenir compte de la capacité de ton disque dur et savoir si tu peux le cas échéant démarrer sur DVD (lecteur interne s'il y a ou lecteur externe connexion FireWire possible).


----------



## sylvain F (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir à tous. L'ordinateur à remarcher en appuyant sur shift au démarrage.
Le nouveau petit problème est que j'ai supprimé des dossiers d'applications mais ceux-ci ne libèrent aucun espace sur le disque. Je ne peux pas supprimer les autres fichiers qu'il y a sur l'ordinateur car les dossiers ont un petit panneau "sens interdit".
Je voudrais juste faire un gros nettoyage / reset et installer jaguar.


----------



## boninmi (9 Janvier 2012)

sylvain F a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous. L'ordinateur à remarcher en appuyant sur shift au démarrage.
> Le nouveau petit problème est que j'ai supprimé des dossiers d'applications mais ceux-ci ne libèrent aucun espace sur le disque. Je ne peux pas supprimer les autres fichiers qu'il y a sur l'ordinateur car les dossiers ont un petit panneau "sens interdit".
> Je voudrais juste faire un gros nettoyage / reset et installer jaguar.


Tu as probablement oublié de vider la corbeille.

Finder -> Vider la Corbeille

ou alors il s'agissait d'applications d'un poids insignifiant.

Quelle est la taille de ton disque ? Quelle est la taille de la mémoire installée ?

Exemple de dossiers avec un sens interdit ? Peut-être ont-ils été protégés par une méthode ou une autre, mais étant administrateur, tu devrais pouvoir les supprimer si nécessaire. Pour l'instant ce n'est pas une priorité.

Je te conseille d'essayer d'installer au moins Tiger 10.4 sur cette machine sinon tu risques de ne pas pouvoir utiliser certains logiciels récents. Leopard 10.5 serait mieux si tu as assez de disque et de RAM.


----------



## christophe2312 (9 Janvier 2012)

tout a fait d accord avec  boninmi 
Tiger sera le mieux adapter pour l emac.
Leo , il faut pas mal de ram et un processeur au dessus de 867mhz
Puma est vraiment depasser
Enfin il faut un dvd d install avec toutes machines , en cas de soucis materiel (dd subitement hs) et soucis soft , et "corbeille"


----------



## sylvain F (9 Janvier 2012)

j'ai bien évidement vider la corbeille!
le disque fait 38.15 Go dont 29 Go utilisé
La mémoire fait 128 Mb

Dans le dossier users, il y a la session de l'ancien utilisateur " X Supprimé" (X est le nom de l'ancien user, et il y a bien écrit "supprimé" après son nom) ma session et shared. Dans "X supprimé" il y a :
-desktop
-documents
-library
-movies
-music
-pictures
qui ont un panneau.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h51 ----------

comment installer Tiger sans cd d'installation?


----------



## christophe2312 (9 Janvier 2012)

sylvain F a dit:


> j'ai bien évidement vider la corbeille!
> le disque fait 38.15 Go dont 29 Go utilisé
> La mémoire fait 128 Mb
> 
> ...




Pas possible sans cd .
on peut installer tiger avec un autre mac PPC  en mode "taget"


----------



## sylvain F (9 Janvier 2012)

Il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir de lecteur dvd?


----------



## christophe2312 (9 Janvier 2012)

sylvain F a dit:


> Il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir de lecteur dvd?



oui il faut le lecteur dvd de la machine maitre


----------



## sylvain F (9 Janvier 2012)

il n'y a pas de lecteur dvd.


----------



## christophe2312 (9 Janvier 2012)

sylvain F a dit:


> il n'y a pas de lecteur dvd.



http://www.osxfacile.com/target.html
s il n y a pas de lecteur sur l emac (esclave) pas grave , du moment que sur l autre mac (maitre) le lecteur soit fonctionnel pour l installation du système sur l emac


----------



## sylvain F (9 Janvier 2012)

Je n'ai qu'un Mac!


----------



## christophe2312 (9 Janvier 2012)

Soit acheter un lecteur dvd externe "firewire " pour l emac , ou bien  demonter l emac et installer un graveur dvd 3,5 pouce http://www.sterpin.net/ddemac.htm
ou bien avoir dans son entourage un ami avec un mac PPc


----------



## Invité (9 Janvier 2012)

christophe2312 a dit:


> &#8230;
> ou bien avoir dans son entourage un ami avec un mac PPc



Ou un ami qui a un Mac, un Dvd universel (et un câble FW400 ou un adaptateur 800/400) avec un graveur slot-in pour l'utiliser comme lecteur cible&#8230;


----------



## Powerdom (10 Janvier 2012)

Mais il faudra le cd du système dedans...


----------

